# Hello



## n0rvig (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello, thanks for all the great coffee posts on this site. I'd like to join and do more than lurk.

I've just started learning about making Espresso on a super-automatic machine. Tinkering with grind, temperature and trying to stop the shot in the right place. I'm hoping to get better understand of all this.

Thanks


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------

